# Purple-pink comb.



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

I noticed today one of my girls comb was a different color than the other girls and the rooster. Their combs are nice bright red, but my little Pippi, her comb is a purplish pink color. I looked her over real good after it got dark to check for for mites or bird lice. I didn't find now. She looks like she might not feel good but she is with the flock and followed every one around like normal. She smelled like a fresh pillow. Her eyes are bright and clear. She just seemed a little sluggish. Any thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Combs can change colors for many reasons, some normal, some indicate a problem. I would just watch her. Chances are her comb will be completely normal in a couple of days.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks for replying, she's one of my special girls. I'm keeping an eye on here, so far she's acting normal and staying with the flock.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hormones, weather, molting can all be benign reasons for combs being off in color. Of course illness can too but most times its nothing at all.


----------

